# How to properly constitute IGF without degrading your peptide



## TwisT (Mar 6, 2011)

Very simple, add .6% AA into the small IGF vial. When injecting the AA in, let the stream hit the *side* of the vial, not directly down onto the peptide to avoid damaging it. I like to use 3ml AA, making every 1/10th ml = 33.3mcg.

*Never constitute with BW or add any BW into the vial. BW should only come in contact with the peptide when you are injecting. Too many people ruin their IGF by putting BW into the vial! 
IGF will only stay good for about 6 days once it comes in contact with BW, and begins degradation the second you mix it!*


-T


----------



## PumpedUpBro (Mar 8, 2011)

Good stuff.  Okay so let me ask something (if I may), I fill my syringes before I go to the gym and immediately after I'm done working out, go into the men's room (private restroom) and take the injections Bi Lat.  Of course I've already constituted with AA, and then fill the neccessary dose (I'm doing 40mcg a day) into each syringe with the BW.  I think time lapsed from syringe filling to injection is about an hour and 10 minutes.  Will the quality degrade any or should I just bum rush home (about 6 minutes from the gym) and do the injections then?  Dumb question I know, but I was just wondering.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## TwisT (Mar 8, 2011)

As long as you dont mix the BW until you are injecting, the IGF will be stable at room temp in AA for a bit, I do it all the time.

-T



PumpedUpBro said:


> Good stuff.  Okay so let me ask something (if I may), I fill my syringes before I go to the gym and immediately after I'm done working out, go into the men's room (private restroom) and take the injections Bi Lat.  Of course I've already constituted with AA, and then fill the neccessary dose (I'm doing 40mcg a day) into each syringe with the BW.  I think time lapsed from syringe filling to injection is about an hour and 10 minutes.  Will the quality degrade any or should I just bum rush home (about 6 minutes from the gym) and do the injections then?  Dumb question I know, but I was just wondering.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## PumpedUpBro (Mar 9, 2011)

TwisT said:


> As long as you dont mix the BW until you are injecting, the IGF will be stable at room temp in AA for a bit, I do it all the time.
> 
> -T


 
Cool!  That helps me out.  I did exactly what you said last night and pinned the pecs.............felt THAT BITCH BURN TOO!!!!!  I didn't feel that burn before in biceps and quads because I mixed and then took the dose filled syringes to the the gym and then injected PW.  This time I mixed in the BW after workout.  BIG DIFFERENCE TOO!  THAT BITCH BURNED!!!!  You know, that "bee sting" affect.  But it's all good.


----------



## kvothe (Mar 14, 2011)

if pinning sub q do you still recommend backwilling with bw?  thanks!


----------

